# Spoiler and Diffuser Installed



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

not a fan of the spoiler but that diffuser is hot


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah diffuser looks good!


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Yeah diffuser looks good!


I agree. The diffuser looks nice!


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I love both! I love the plate frame even more! lol do you mind telling us where you got all three?!?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool man , I wrote a thread about the rear end of the cruzen last year about how a Diffuser would improve the appearance of the Bumper , thought about carbon fiber ,but cabon fiber is to expensive for my budget !


----------



## spacey_stacey75 (Apr 12, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> I love both! I love the plate frame even more! lol do you mind telling us where you got all three?!?


I got the Spoiler and the diffuser from e-bay. The spoiler came painted for $102 and the diffuser was like $150, both super affordable with free shipping. The plate frame I got at the drag strip in Bradenton, FL @ the NMCA Flomaster event. It was perfect cause I had Nitrous on my Cobalt, and now the Cruze has turbo. But, I think you can get them online, at powermallstore.com


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

The spoiler reminds me of a Colbalt spoiler. diffuser looks great though


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Being Juiced is Nice, Being Blown is Better License Plate Frame


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

spacey_stacey75 said:


> The plate frame I got at the drag strip in Bradenton, FL @ the NMCA Flomaster event.


DeSoto Speedway?


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Check out my diffuser and exhaust setup


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

cronyjabrony said:


> Check out my diffuser and exhaust setup
> 
> View attachment 12919
> View attachment 12920


That looks REALLY nice man!


----------



## spacey_stacey75 (Apr 12, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> DeSoto Speedway?


No Bradenton Motor Sports Park.


----------



## spacey_stacey75 (Apr 12, 2013)

iCruze1.8 said:


> That looks REALLY nice man!


I like the dual dual look, very nice!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Weee can get licence plate frames , where would I look for that option ?

Sunline I am the  MASTER  of the absurd MOD

So without further adoo good works .gentle men .....


----------

